# Anfänger-Mädels Rhein-Main.. wo seid ihr?



## Carina91 (16. Juli 2019)

Halli Hallo,
Ich hab vor kurzem mit dem Biken angefangen und will am liebsten gar nich mehr runter 
Leider leider lässt gerade die Menge an weiblichen Bike-Enthusiasten in meinem Umfeld stark zu wünschen übrig.
Deswegen wollte ich mal sehen, ob sich auf diesem Weg jemand findet, die ein ähnliches Level an Fahrpraxis und Lust auf gemeinsame Touren oder Bikeparks, Flowtrails etc pp hat.

Zu meiner Person: Ich bin Carina, 27 Jahre, und wohne im Raum Mainz/Wiesbaden.
Ich fahre nun seit ungefähr einem viertel Jahr und die Trail-Erfahrung steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen - aber ich hab Bock,  Bock, Bock! 

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mal ein Mädels-Biketag zu Stande kommt 
Bis denne, Carina


----------



## Dinisaurier (16. Juli 2019)

Hey Carina,

ich bin ab und zu in Mainz (meine Heimat, studiere aber woanders). Außerdem gibts ne Menge Mädls, die regelmäßig in Koblenz oder Stromberg fahren - falls das für dich interessant ist. Kannst mir gerne eine PN schreiben  

Liebe Grüße
Dinisaurier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniie (18. Juli 2019)

Hallo  heiße Dani und habe auch vor kurzem mit dem Biken angegangen . Fahre meistens zur Platte hoch und dann diverse Trails runter ,..da gibt es echt ne Menge . Leider allein weil ich noch Anfänger bin und mein Freundeskreis alles Profis sind . Können gerne mal zusammen fahren ,
Lg Daniela


----------



## lilalisa_marie (22. Juli 2019)

Hi Carina  

ich wohne in der Nähe von Bingen und arbeite in Mainz. Bin 28 Jahre alt, auch noch Neuling und hätte auf jeden Fall auch Lust mal was zu machen! Kannst dich gerne bei mir melden! 

Liebe Grüße,
Lisa


----------



## LisaAdventure (30. Juli 2019)

Wäre auch dabei. Evtl. mal ein Treffen in Stromberg oder MZ/WI?


----------



## LisaAdventure (3. August 2019)

Mädels, wie wärs morgen (04.08.) mit ner Runde?


----------



## lilalisa_marie (3. August 2019)

Bin dieses Wochenende leider schon verplant  ist jemand nächste Woche Sonntag beim Sommerfest in Stromberg?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. August 2019)

Ah, cool. Ich wollte mit ein paar anderen Mädels an dem WE nach Stromberg, da würde sich ja Sonntag dann anbieten. Mal sehen


----------



## LisaAdventure (4. August 2019)

Ich merks mir mal, klingt gut. Falls es zum Fahren da zu voll ist, kann man ja auch einfach ne Tour in der Ecke machen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. August 2019)

Wobei, selbst bei der Saisoneröffnung, wo es knalle voll war, konnte man sich problemlos noch auf dem Wildhog bewegen.


----------



## lilalisa_marie (4. August 2019)

Waren letzte Woche beim "Germany's Finest" dort und da ging es auch. Sehr schön  dann sieht man sich ja vllt nächsten Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LisaAdventure (16. August 2019)

N'Abend Mädels.  
Hat eine Lust und Zeit am Sa oder So irgendwo irgendwas zu fahren?


----------



## LisaAdventure (21. Februar 2020)

Hallo Mädels, am 21.03. ist Ladys Open in Beerfelden. Ist eine von Euch vor Ort?


----------



## Aninaj (22. Februar 2020)

Hier wirst du fündig: Beerfelden


----------



## Sonja7 (17. Mai 2020)

Hi Mädels,
fahre total gerne MTB, wohl eher noch Anfänger, und ich suche Mädels wie euch!  
Ich bin 32, wohne in Wiesbaden, bin gerne direkt im Taunus aber auch gerne mal wo anders unterwegs.
Habt ihr Lust und Zeit?
Würde mich freuen!
Sonja


----------



## Aishmo (7. Juli 2022)

Hi ☺️. Geht hier (noch) was? Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Mitfahrerinnen aus dem Raum Wiesbaden/Mainz. Ich bin 34 Jahre alt und auf dem Bio-Bike unterwegs. Am liebsten fahre ich Touren mit hohem Trailanteil. Ich bin regelmäßig auf der Platte unterwegs, würde aber auch gerne mal wieder den Feldberg erkunden und bin auch sonst gerne mal woanders am fahren. 
Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn sich jemand melden würde, da ich es langsam satt habe so oft alleine fahren zu müssen. Ich freue mich auf euch!


----------

